

Free Hacker Monthly Special Issue (Startup Marketing) Is Out - il
http://hackermonthly.com/startup-marketing.html?

======
jqueryin
The landing page also links to a special AppSumo marketing bundle that's
completely free. It's got both KISSMetrics and Visual Website Optimizer (3
months) included.

<http://appsumo.com/hacker-monthly>

------
rgrieselhuber
This is really good issue (including a great article from il) and I'm proud to
offer Ginzametrics as part of the accompanying AppSumo marketing bundle.

